# predictions from bookmaker, do they work?



## yasminoneill (Jul 21, 2020)

Recently I was faced with the problem of lack of money and my friend advised me to bet on sports and make money on it. He allegedly bet on football and won about $ 1,000
He threw this site off to me and said to read the Germany Football Predictions , follow the infographics and all that jazz.
But I  like football and the only sport that I like is football. And I would like to bet 
Could you advise me where it is better to bet on football, if you had a similar experience, please share it with me


----------



## Giresse (Jul 23, 2020)

some bookmakers offer good free tips, but that's not always the case.
I've been following the tips from the betting agent known as betibc and they deliver great tips to be sincere, and on a consistent basis https://bet-ibc.com/tips/ !
That said, it's always best to learn how to analyze the matches, no one wants to keep depending on tips offered by other sites (I mean for those who want to become PRO bettors). But for a start, you can use sites such as blogabet as well, which is an authority when it comes to tips.


----------

